# JFreeChart mit Eclipse RCP



## dzim (11. Jun 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe mich gestern den Versuch unternommen, JFreeChart in meine GUI einzubauen. Ich habe das zu hause schon einmal mit der Hilfe von Lars Vogels Artikel ( JFreeChart in Eclipse RCP - Tutorial ) hinbekommen, aber hier scheiter ich gerade.

Ich habe mich prinzipiell an die Anleitung gehalten, mit dem einzigen Unterschied, dass ich es in eines meiner PlugIns mache. Dort habe ich die nötigen Dependencies (org.eclipse.ui, org.eclipse.core.runtime plus jar-Projekt mit JFreeChart) eingetragen - es sollte also keine Probleme geben.
Trotzdem bekomme ich eine ClassNotFoundException für das Interface PaintListener



> !ENTRY org.eclipse.jface 4 2 2009-06-11 10:59:43.227
> !MESSAGE Problems occurred when invoking code from plug-in: "org.eclipse.jface".
> !STACK 0
> java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/eclipse/swt/events/PaintListener
> ...



Ich weiß... Das ist viel zu viel StackTrace, andersherum bin ich gerade mehr als verwundert. Und das ist der Einzige Hinweis den ich habe.
Der einzige Unterschied zwischen meiner Arbeitsstelle und zu Hause ist, das ich bei ersteren Eclipse 3.4.2 und zu Hause 3.4.1 verwende... Aber das kanns doch nun wirklich nicht sein, oder?

Hatte von euch auch schon mal jemand dieses Problem und konnte es lösen? Oder hat irgendwer einfach nur ein paar Tipps, was ich anders machen könnte?

Danke schon mal!


----------



## dzim (11. Jun 2009)

PS: Auch wenn ich es nicht in meinen plugins sondern in irgendeiner Testumgebung probiere: Das Ergebnis bleibt gleich...


----------



## dzim (11. Jun 2009)

OK.

Jetzt ist es amtlich: Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!

Ich habe überlesen, das ich die Dependency org.eclipse.swt auch in dem jar-Plugin benötige...

Entschuldigt, das ich hier so rum spamme!


----------



## vogella (16. Jun 2009)

Hallo dzim,

freut mich, daß das Tutorial funktioniert. 

Viele Grüße, Lars Vogel


----------



## dzim (16. Jun 2009)

*g*

mehr als das, das ist eigentlich immer meine erste Anlaufstelle bei neuen Sachen... Oder wenn ich was wieder vergessen hab...


----------



## vogella (19. Jun 2009)

Freut  mich zu hören.


----------

